

Startups: Give Your Family Stock In Your Company - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/08/startups-give-your-family-stock-in-your.html

======
daleharvey
This is posted with the largest disclaimer of I am not a lawyer ever

But I have always been giving the impression that investors prefer as a clean
cap table as possible, particularly I remember one talking about a deal
falling through because they had to collect 30+ signatures from various
investors and friends and family rounds.

~~~
eladgil
A clean cap table is preferred, but e.g. 2-3 small gifts is fine. I would not
advocate starting to give equity to 2nd cousins etc. :)

Maybe another option (more overhead) would be to set up an LLC for the family
and gift the stock there...

